# 1Dx battery?



## surfer57 (Nov 18, 2012)

Anybody found a decent 3rd party battery yet? Or do they all lack communication with the camera?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2012)

Spend $6800 on a camera. Power it with a knock-off that may not be manufactured with proper QC, may lack safety circuitry, etc., to save perhaps $50, less than 1% of the cost of the camera. Yeah, that makes sense... ???


----------



## stoneysnapper (Nov 18, 2012)

Surfer I've tried 2 different types and both did not communicate despite promises by the suppliers to the contrary. 

Neuro, I completely understand the rationale behind your comment but I've used 3rd party batteries in all my bodies without a single issue, the issue is that OEM batteries for any camera are completely overpriced, not that non OEM's are cheap, they are probably the right price, if I can get a battery in the UK at £30-40 that works instead of £140-150 for the Canon one then I'll take it. I've seen some listed as low as £13 but I know what the likely outcome is.

I should add I've never had the need to use a 2nd battery on a shoot, LP-E4N has pretty good life.


----------



## bornshooter (Nov 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Spend $6800 on a camera. Power it with a knock-off that may not be manufactured with proper QC, may lack safety circuitry, etc., to save perhaps $50, less than 1% of the cost of the camera. Yeah, that makes sense... ???


+1


----------



## Jakontil (Nov 19, 2012)

Go n get the genuine ones... N never look back


----------



## curtisnull (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm with neuro.


----------



## gmrza (Nov 19, 2012)

stoneysnapper said:


> Surfer I've tried 2 different types and both did not communicate despite promises by the suppliers to the contrary.
> 
> Neuro, I completely understand the rationale behind your comment but I've used 3rd party batteries in all my bodies without a single issue, the issue is that OEM batteries for any camera are completely overpriced, not that non OEM's are cheap, they are probably the right price, if I can get a battery in the UK at £30-40 that works instead of £140-150 for the Canon one then I'll take it. I've seen some listed as low as £13 but I know what the likely outcome is.
> 
> I should add I've never had the need to use a 2nd battery on a shoot, LP-E4N has pretty good life.



You need to play your cards right - batteries are the kinds of things that retailers throw in for free when you negotiate discounts.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 19, 2012)

I've bought a used camera for parts that was melted down by a third party li-on battery. Obviously, its not a common thing, but I'm really doubting that those Chinese manufacturers will replace your 1D X if it happens.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 19, 2012)

Jakontil said:


> Go n get the genuine ones... N never look back



I've tried this, but how do you parallel park?

Back when 5D II batteries were $100+ and 3rd party batteries (who is the 2nd party?) were terrible, I bought a 7D for 3 reasons. Back-up body, Sports body, *AND* 2nd factory battery with factory charger. 3 years later, the 5D2 has been replaced with a 5D3, but I have never run out of battery. How does this help you? I don't know.


----------



## Dwight (Nov 19, 2012)

In this economy, every little thing counts...trust me, I'm with you on that. A lot of expenditures in life we may be able to cut corners on and tighten our belts. Not with electronics in general and DSLRs (to some, it's a serious hobby...to others, it's a profession) in particular. IMHO, the savings outweigh the possible damage that will not be covered by any warranty. Those 2 reasons (damage and lack of coverage) would not make me sleep well using an aftermarket battery.


----------



## ahab1372 (Nov 19, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> Back when 5D II batteries were $100+ and 3rd party batteries (who is the 2nd party?) ...


You, the customer


----------



## sanj (Nov 19, 2012)

stoneysnapper said:


> Surfer I've tried 2 different types and both did not communicate despite promises by the suppliers to the contrary.
> 
> Neuro, I completely understand the rationale behind your comment but I've used 3rd party batteries in all my bodies without a single issue, the issue is that OEM batteries for any camera are completely overpriced, not that non OEM's are cheap, they are probably the right price, if I can get a battery in the UK at £30-40 that works instead of £140-150 for the Canon one then I'll take it. I've seen some listed as low as £13 but I know what the likely outcome is.
> 
> I should add I've never had the need to use a 2nd battery on a shoot, LP-E4N has pretty good life.



+ 1 on all points.


----------



## Jakontil (Nov 19, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> Jakontil said:
> 
> 
> > Go n get the genuine ones... N never look back
> ...



oh ok... looking back not a sin

just grab the original ones for something u have invested heavily or may be just me


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 19, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Spend $6800 on a camera. Power it with a knock-off that may not be manufactured with proper QC, may lack safety circuitry, etc., to save perhaps $50, less than 1% of the cost of the camera. Yeah, that makes sense... ???



/signed ^^


----------



## surfer57 (Nov 19, 2012)

Just looking to see if there were any good options. There are plenty for some of the older cameras and I've had zero problems with the ones I purchased for my 30D.

That said the LP-4EN does have great life but when I begin shooting with the 1Dx in 37 degree water for 2 hours on end it will drain much faster than I'd like.

And apologies that I'm a college graduate looking for a job who shoots surfing which sadly pays next to nothing. Busted my butt to save up for the 1Dx and am working hard to get enough for a housing.


----------

